# Where does the wallet go?



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Limited storage on my fat bike since it doesn't have a rack. I got a small wallet that fits in the small seat bag along with it's tire patch kit and a small tool kit. I put nothing in the back pockets of my shorts or pants so my phone goes into a zippered leg pocket. Whatever is in the seat bag I worry might be lost if the bag falls off.

Are people using fanny packs (fashion faux pas) or backpacks on rides? Where are their wallet, keys, and phone going since they all are critical to not lose. That many zippered pockets on their pants? It might be just my favorite pants have horrible pockets that don't hold things securely while riding.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I wear a Camelbak, so my wallet and keys go in there.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

Hydration pack holds my tools, wallet, cell phone, etc.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It stays at home or in the car.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ride from home, wallet stays home. Day trip, just bring license and a CC/cash and put in hip pack/camelback.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

Used to use the Camelbak, and I put that stuff in there. Now I use a frame bag on my hardtails and the water and the rest now go in there. 
Getting that weight off my back has done more for my speed and endurance than about anything else. (Considering of course you're already doing the other things... Diet, Exercise, etc.)


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I try and leave the wallet at home since trail break ins do occur.

My mobile phone has one of these stick on neoprene things that can hold 2-4 credit cards so I have money there if I need it. In fact I don't even carry a wallet any longer even when not riding. I also always keep a spare CC in my glove box.

Keep an electronic folder on my phone with photos of all of my Health Insurance, ID, etc.

For locking up my truck I use to leave my keys in my truck and use the GMC phone app to lock/ unlock my vehicle but then I realized someone could break in to my truck and have my home keys and my home address. So now my keys have a little splitter on them (cause my keys are sort of big) and I take just my truck remote & my house key and leave all my other keys in the center console of my truck when riding.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

I wear one of these Spibelt running belts. Holds phone, DL/cc/cash/key(s). Comfortable, light, adjustable, can be worn under shirt and tucked under/below short's waistline. I did carry the stuff in a hydration pack, but moved to this when I switched to water bottles on frame.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

blueglide said:


> Hydration pack holds my tools, wallet, cell phone, etc.


Same - Current trends seems to be hip packs with water bottles. But im old school and rather frugal - my 20 year old Camelbak Mule is still on the trail with me will all the H2O, tools, phone keys, food etc. I would never ride without a phone. I ride solo mostly and if anything was to happen and I couldn't call for help, it would be bad, and worse when I got home and the wife figured that all out. I can hear her now "you did what, why didn't you call, where was your phone, and so on" and rightly so. I would give her the same crap in reverse.


----------



## Pest (Nov 19, 2020)

Backpack.
currently using a grey ghost throwback.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

In the backpack for me.

Keep in mind, done kind of ID could be very helpful if you are in a wreck, unconscious, and nobody knows who you are etc.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lone_tree (Jan 22, 2015)

Mojoe said:


> I wear a Camelbak, so my wallet and keys go in there.


I wear pants, so I keep my wallet/phone and keys in there.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

lone_tree said:


> I wear pants, so I keep my wallet/phone and keys in there.


Yep, me too.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

When I ride from home the wallet stays home. When I drive to ride, I only take necessities (license, registration, etc) in a small leather folder and I hide it under the seat outta the way.
Then I take the car key with me in the SWAT box


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

hdave said:


> Same - Current trends seems to be hip packs with water bottles. But im old school and rather frugal - my 20 year old Camelbak Mule is still...


Same here. I need to carry an epi-pen, and almost never ride without a first aid kit, food, tools, In-Reach, AND a lightweight jacket. Sometimes bear spray. So, keys, wallet, and phone are usually in there too.

All that stuff is fairly standard where I ride yet I have a gear-junky friend that keeps trying to use a hip pack. It's funny watching him try to lash all sorts of crap to the pack - until he realizes he also couldn't fit enough water for his dog so my wife and I have to offer ours.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If I drive, I bring my license and leave the wallet at home. Keys in the pocket with the license. Phone goes in pocket #2.
My shorts don't have back pockets.
If I wear a hydration pack it all goes in there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wallet and keys go in my pack.

most of the time I could get away with just having my ID, a cc, and a little cash in a little sleeve, but I usually don't bother fiddling like that. sometimes I park in a spot that requires that I scan a pass at the gate (2 places), or sometimes I go somewhere post-ride that requires an extra card. meh. I just don't mess with fiddling with which cards I carry most of the time and throw my whole wallet in my pack.

sorta the same with my keys. if I ride from the house, I can leave the keys at home because I have a keypad to get into the garage. But with trailhead breakin risks, I keep the inside of my vehicle as clear as possible.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've tried he fanny packs and they just pull my pants down instantly. If I make them tight enough that they don't, then I can barely breathe.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea, I'm not a fan of the fanny packs. Which is odd since I use one for trail running.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

For me everything goes in the backpack, keys, phone, wallet, water, a snack, zip ties and a multi tool. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The gas tank bag is where I store my phone/wallet/keys. Many different versions available now but I really like the Pack Northwest bag at the moment.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Center console of my truck.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Hydration system(backpack or funny pack)

The only thing i put into the pocket - phone, just because i use it for photos


Cheers


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

For longer rides I use a Camelback. Any remote ride I'll take a Garmin InReach so that goes in it too. I have a burner old school candybar phone that's really tiny and fits in my pocket easily unlike my big smartphone. I have one FS mountain bike with a dropper seatpost and that's causing me issues because there's no way to mount a small tool and tube* pack under the seat like I've done for decades. At least near as I can tell. I like the idea of one of those top-tube mounted bags. Will look into that. 
* yes I'm running tubeless, but I'm old and don't trust 'em!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

If I bring a wallet it goes in the jersey pocket with the phone but I really just carry a card carrier anyways. Generally don’t ever bring a wallet though as it usually lives in the car. Usually have multitool plugs and a little cash in a seat bag.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

I wasn't thinking and considered a wallet necessary to ride a bike. Like I naturally thought I needed my drivers license to ride. I'll just leave it in the truck if I don't need ID. I might get a phone mount or a handle bar bag just so it can be carried by the bike without scuffing the paint. I can see it go, if it falls off the handlebar.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

ZX11 said:


> Limited storage on my fat bike since it doesn't have a rack. I got a small wallet that fits in the small seat bag along with it's tire patch kit and a small tool kit. I put nothing in the back pockets of my shorts or pants so my phone goes into a zippered leg pocket. Whatever is in the seat bag I worry might be lost if the bag falls off.
> 
> Are people using fanny packs (fashion faux pas) or backpacks on rides? Where are their wallet, keys, and phone going since they all are critical to not lose. That many zippered pockets on their pants? It might be just my favorite pants have horrible pockets that don't hold things securely while riding.


I wear a traditional bike shirt with three pockets. Everything I need goes there. On my road bike, I have a small saddle bag and never, ever, give a thought that it might fall off. If that is an issue, you need a new saddle bag. I'm looking into a Ridge style metal wallet which would reduce bulk by a big margin but you said you have a small wallet.

On occasion, I use my Camelback Mule and storage is not an issue.

Yes, fanny packs still exist. I've looked at those that can carry one or two water bottle. Its personal preference. I like water bottles over a water bladder and even when I use my Camelback, I put a bottle on my bike and an extra in the pack instead of using the bladder.

When I wear baggies (which I generally hate because they get caught on my dropper post), they have secure pockets and I don't worry about losing things.

Where I generally ride, I'm usually doing big loops so I'm really never more then a few miles from my car and I just take the risk of a nice walk in the woods if something breaks. I still do 15 miles and climb 1500 feet. I save long rides for my road bike.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

hdave said:


> Same - Current trends seems to be hip packs with water bottles. But im old school and rather frugal - my 20 year old Camelbak Mule is still on the trail with me will all the H2O, tools, phone keys, food etc. I would never ride without a phone. I ride solo mostly and if anything was to happen and I couldn't call for help, it would be bad, and worse when I got home and the wife figured that all out. I can hear her now "you did what, why didn't you call, where was your phone, and so on" and rightly so. I would give her the same crap in reverse.


I'm not "frugal", I'm cheap and my 20 year old Mule still works but I carry extra water bottles in it. Being "cheap" I can't bring myself to buy a clean bladder...


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I use a Dakine Stealth Hot Laps Stealth Bag. Not a fanny pack, rather a close to the body pack. I carry a wallet, keys, tire levers, 2-25 gr CO2 cartridges, CO2 head from Lezyne, bike tool, a small Swisstool multi-tool (it has pliers), a small pocket knife, and a small first aid kit. Carry a water bottle on the frame, and on longer rides, a bottle in the rear jersey pocket. It is comfortable, and it's great as it is always ready to go, just need to remember the wallet and keys. Hot Laps Stealth Bike Waist Bag.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Like others here, I've used them all. Saddle bag, Frame bag, camelback (most rides), but I rarely bring a wallet with me. My saddle bag and camelback both have a paper inside with my name, DL# and emergency contact info (wife's) number. If something happens, I can easily be identified. A $20 stuffed anywhere is all I need. I am past whatever age you need to be where someone asks you to show ID when buying alcohol.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I am same as many above. Wallet stays in the car if I'm not wearing a pack, otherwise in the pack.
if you have one zippered pocket only -take cash and ID and rubber band it to the phone. No need to secure the items if you never take it out, however if you are taking your phone out of the pocket more than once I'd suggest securing it.
I tend to put stuff in a pocket that is not to be removed, and nothing else in that pocket just so the one time I carried something I do not usually (ID), it would be easy to miss that it has fallen out. 

It's the middle of summer and bike rides are done at 105 degrees..... I haven't worn my pack in about a month. Just doing 1-hour rides and the water bottle is suitable enough. If I rode for 1-hour in a location that is not normal, I would carry my back, tools, wallet, etc. Local trails though, not necessary to pack it all in for an hour loop.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I like bike jerseys that have a zip pocket in back. It's big enough for keys and phone, which is all I really want to carry on most shorter rides (other than a single bottle cage worth of fluids). If it's a longer ride where I can't risk a long walk then I just bite the bullet and ride with a small day pack which carries pump, tools, etc.


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm actually a few years too young for this forum, but echo sentiment about in the hydration pack. Someone wasa close earlier, but I use a money clip instead of a wallet as it helps with back pain and not wearing holes through the back of your pants, and also doesn't take up much room. Since I ride alone, I always carry it so I can be identified.

(edited for grammar)


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

My question is..."Where does what's in the wallet go?" 
Oh yeah, a set of 2.4 or 2.5 tires for the bike clocks in at $130+ now.
I forgot.
Silly me.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

When riding my CC bike i have a medium sized bag under the saddle secured with a thin rope. No problem here since a decade.

I do bike & trailrunning also and use a small hip bag. 

When riding my enduro bike i use a small backpack. 

I never let something in the car.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

my shorts with button or velcro pockets


----------



## land-phil (Jul 30, 2016)

I always carry my medical insurance card- partly because it can be used as a tire boot in a pinch (and it also works ok if you finish off your ride at the ER.) But unlike a tire boot they'll send you new ones for free.

I also ride with all of my wallet stuff in a Spine wallet- World's Thinnest Wallet - fits almost anywhere you want to stash it with a couple of cards and cash. And it's titanium, so it definitely makes you faster.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Race cut lycra 3 pocket jersey -- never lost anything from those pockets, even when rolling kit-over-kaboodle down the trail. Couple of fruit bars and tire plugs in one pocket, thin wallet (if needed at all), phone, and reading glasses in a second pocket, the third is empty or a 0.5 liter bladder or a rain jacket depending on the ride. Tube, levers, multi-tool, and a small aliquot of chain lube in either a saddle bag or zip case that goes in the second water bottle cage (depending on the ride). Besides being clearly functionally superior (😉), wearing lycra gives me another reason not to get fat...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just leave your identity and financial information in your car. People are basically good and no one would ever break into your car and take it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Just leave your identity and financial information in your car. No one would ever break into your car and take it.


Though I realize it's a possibility it never worries me even slightly, I have way more pressing concerns than that.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Ride from home, wallet stays home although I do carry ID in a zippered pocket in my shorts unless it's hot and I'm rolling with a Camelbak. Day ride away from home, everything goes in the Camelbak. I would not recommend leaving a wallet or any valuables in the car if you have to park it somewhere. In most places these days, that's trouble just waiting to happen...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've tried he fanny packs and they just pull my pants down instantly. If I make them tight enough that they don't, then I can barely breathe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Just by way of suggestion only, if you ever have the opportunity to try a Bontrager Rapid pack, jump at the chance.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

During an event ride, someone showed me his normal looking phone case. It had a slot in the back for an id card and maybe one credit card. Pretty slick.

No one solution since my bike rides have different missions from ride to ride. I do have a GoPro back pack for winter riding and to bring things for the dog. It has mounts for the GoPro. It might be a bit hot to wear for summer rides.

For rides that have a drink or ice cream stop on them, rubber banding a Ridge or money clip to the cell phone works. The rest of the time now I will be leaving the wallet behind. Our parking areas are very safe so odds of thieves hitting my truck are very low.

My new wallet and the card carrier my Gerber knife came with:


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Just leave your identity and financial information in your car. No one would ever break into your car and take it.


I like the sarcasm  Some popular trailheads are covered in broken glass from so many cars being broken into. I leave nothing in the truck at the trail heard of any value.


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Yup, I have an Adidas fanny pack...holds my spare tire, pump, multitool, tire levers, a kind bar, my keys and my phone...although I also have a bar mount for my phone as well...just depends on where I want it. The pack is slim enough it goes under my jersey and its hardly noticeable...


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a Bontrager Rapid Pack which I find perfect for my 1-2 hour rides.


















Bontrager Rapid Pack | Trek Bikes


Enhance your cycling experience with Bontrager Rapid Pack. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TheOtherOne said:


> I have a Bontrager Rapid Pack which I find perfect for my 1-2 hour rides.
> 
> View attachment 1939526
> 
> ...


I just did a big ride where I needed a lot of water, but I gotta say I agree with you. Pre-hydration and a water bottle on the bike plus something like this can go a long way to sustaining you fine for a few hours at least.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Phone, house key and CO2/tyreplug/multitool in the jersey back pockets. 600ml bottle on the bike.
Over 2 hrs, I might take more water.
Over 3 hrs, the bottle and a small running vest with 1.5L and phone/tools go in the front pockets of the vest.

No wallet. No cash. Garmin Pay on the watch.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Just leave your identity and financial information in your car. No one would ever break into your car and take it.


I get this, but every vehicle I've ever owned has turned out to have a "secret spot" for the wallet when it needs to be left in the car.

Generally, I just bring license and twenty bucks and slip those into my somewhat inadequate phone case.



Jayem said:


> I just did a big ride where I needed a lot of water, but I gotta say I agree with you. Pre-hydration and a water bottle on the bike plus something like this can go a long way to sustaining you fine for a few hours at least.


Same. Preload with 750 mls the hour or so before a ride, a liter on the bike during the ride, and another liter after the ride has never left me dehydrated after a 3 hour ride, provided it isn't stupid hot.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I split things between hydration pack or frame bag depending on bike and season. The important part is always putting wallet in same spot for those.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got an ancient 'fanny pack' that is small, not much bigger than the wallet, I ride with it in front and it's surprisingly comfortable barely noticeable, and easy to check to make sure my wallet is still there. I keep my keys attached to the stem with a velcro strip, - secure and also easy to keep an eye on. For racing I put my license and insurance card in a small plastic bag and rubber band that to my cheap phone, which goes in a back jersey pocket (plastic bag for the phone too if it's wet), and I have a real estate style combination lockbox (for keys) that I attach to my car with car keys in it, if I was racing in a sketchy area I'd attach the lockbox to the registration table or team tent.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I use a really old backpack but have upgraded the bladder system several times. Bike tool, inflation device, neosporem, spare tubes (29 and 26), and aluminum blanket. I use the chest strap to clip on my cell phone and mini Inreach. My minimalist wallet and car keys usually ride in pants pockets.


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

I wear a backpack/hydration pack. It has various pockets that all zip. I put my wallet, phone, tools, spare parts I may need...etc in it. It's not heavy atleast not to me. Then again I sometimes backpack with a 40-50lb pack lol. But it also doubles as a protection point if and when I crash. It has built in padding that not only helps with ventilation but protection in a crash. Osprey Talon I believe is what it is. Cost around $100 if I remember correctly, maybe $120. I love using it. Has hip pockets also. It technically has spots on the side for a water bottle but I normally just use the bladder inside it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

ZX11 said:


> Limited storage on my fat bike since it doesn't have a rack. I got a small wallet that fits in the small seat bag along with it's tire patch kit and a small tool kit. I put nothing in the back pockets of my shorts or pants so my phone goes into a zippered leg pocket. Whatever is in the seat bag I worry might be lost if the bag falls off.
> 
> Are people using fanny packs (fashion faux pas) or backpacks on rides? Where are their wallet, keys, and phone going since they all are critical to not lose. That many zippered pockets on their pants? It might be just my favorite pants have horrible pockets that don't hold things securely while riding.


For 3 years, year round i use a lumbar bag. With a good 2 in strap you will forget it. It is like my purse, money, keys, maybe a bit of peanuts and dates, multitool,,,,,, You can have the size you want. I like about 5 litres. I drink pre and post ride so i do not carry liquid.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

When riding, to save weight and bulk, I take a smaller ring of keys (just home and car), and I use a rubberband to hold together the minimum needed items from my wallet (CC, DL, health ins card, cash,...).


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

These padded liner shorts have a couple pockets. 
they probably aren't alone in this feature


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I just got a new Gregory backpack with a 3L bladder, trying it out on a 30 mile ride today.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Does anybody wear a jersey like road bikers use? They have 3 pockets in the back that would be suitable for a wallet or phone. Probably suitable for shorter rides.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

PTCbiker said:


> Does anybody wear a jersey like road bikers use? They have 3 pockets in the back that would be suitable for a wallet or phone. Probably suitable for shorter rides.


Almost every very ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

PTCbiker said:


> Does anybody wear a jersey like road bikers use? They have 3 pockets in the back that would be suitable for a wallet or phone. Probably suitable for shorter rides.


But why lug around the whole wallet?

Wallet can go on your wrist if you have a Garmin or apple watch.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> But why lug around the whole wallet?
> 
> Wallet can go on your wrist if you have a Garmin or apple watch.


I didn't ask the question, just providing ideas. I just want to bring my phone on some rides and my case is the wallet, it holds ID, 4 credit cards and a $20 that I forget is there.


----------



## Santa_Cruz_Mountain_Rider (Aug 15, 2021)

ZX11 said:


> Limited storage on my fat bike since it doesn't have a rack. I got a small wallet that fits in the small seat bag along with it's tire patch kit and a small tool kit. I put nothing in the back pockets of my shorts or pants so my phone goes into a zippered leg pocket. Whatever is in the seat bag I worry might be lost if the bag falls off.
> 
> Are people using fanny packs (fashion faux pas) or backpacks on rides? Where are their wallet, keys, and phone going since they all are critical to not lose. That many zippered pockets on their pants? It might be just my favorite pants have horrible pockets that don't hold things securely while riding.


I just joined this forum to see if someone else had this issue! I take a spare tube, zip ties, air canisters, multi tool, rags, etc. and don't like to use what's out there. I asked my son (a product guy) to make a bag for mountain bikers to solve this problem and he did, it's awesome. It comes out in about a month or so, but check out the website to see. I encourage everyone here to look at the bag, it's exactly what I needed. www.bearmountainbags.com


----------

